# Do You Screen Your Phone Calls?



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I never answer the phone, unless I know who it is.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't answer until I know who it is, we got caller id and it shows on the TV screen so it makes it nice





























​*Santa and his Reindeer*​*
*


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I only have a cell phone and it has caller ID. If I dont know the number, I usually dont answer. I dont answer the 800 numbers either ;-)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll be calling you right now!!!! 

Just kidding.

I don't have a home phone. My cell shows all numbers... if it's an out of area call I pick up bc it's usually one of you from GRF and that's fun for me.

If it's local, never pick up- it's either an ex, my mother, or work... LOL


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Caller ID, don't answer the phone without it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I rarely screen calls at home. I registered on a state "Do Not Call List" that blocks most telemarketers. I do look at the caller ID before I pickup. Can't believe we don't have caller ID at work. I wouldn't have to answer a quarter of the calls I do now


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I got caller id when I first got married. My mother in law would call 7 to 10 times a night! She has cut down to one to three calls a night now. I screen every call.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, I don't screen any. I use my cell phone for work and home, and my clients have the number. I want them to call if there is a problem. My kids keep me from being on too long with anyone else....just by being needy kids when the phone rings. And often its at the deep of my purse, I don't find it in time to take the call anyway.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I won't answer the phone without checking caller ID. We're on all the do-not-call lists, but still get the "unknown name unknown number" calls from telemarketers. At work I have a modified caller ID that shows the # but not the name of the caller. But I generally answer calls at work in case it's anyone I need to talk to.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure how to answer. I don't usually pick up my phone. We don't have caller ID. When I do pick up my phone it's because I'm expecting one person to call, so if a caller gets me, that's why.

I HATE THE PHONE...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My answering machine is on at all time!. and unless i know the number,I will let the answering machine pick up and then,answer!.I get so many telemarketers thaat it's reaaaly annoying!.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not have caller ID so it is hard to screen them. So I end up answering them all...... even the telemarketers ones :doh:


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I talk on the phone for a living, I have to talk to EVERY wingnut who calls me at work. So...on my time I pick and choose who I talk to.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> I never answer the phone, unless I know who it is.


That's what I do too. If I don't recognize a number....I'll check voicemail after, and if it's important, I'll call back.

Collections and Telemarketers are all ignored.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We only have cell phones and I only pick up if I know who it is, and even then I might not pick up.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I always check my caller ID first. I also block calls now and then.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

If I don't recognize the number, I dont answer.


----------

